# Pigs too big to butcher???



## kaniacarpentry (Dec 15, 2013)

First time raising pigs and taking them to the butcher tomorrow. One is pure berkshire other two are berk x spot. They are are about 320 lbs a pice now. I was just talking to an old time farmer down the road who said the pigs are a little to large to butcher and the meat will be a little tough and really fatty. The pigs were raised on about half pasture and half grain, plus about 30 lbs of lettuce per week ( buddy owns a restaraunt). In my opinion fat = flavor, but I'd like to hear some opinions. Hoping I didn't screw myself. What is the IDEAL butcher weight for pigs?
Thanks!


----------



## Philosaw (Mar 3, 2014)

Those pigs will be perfect! Don't worry about that weight at all. Just because factory farms are optimizing weight to get the maximum value, doesn't mean anything to us raising our own. The only caveat is that some slaughter houses, mine included, won't do beyond a certain size because of the size of there scalding tanks. The outfit we use won't go over 400 lbs. yours are in a very normal range though. Enjoy!


----------



## Gravytrain (Mar 2, 2013)

I rarely slaughter below 400#...usually between 500-600lbs. They are never tough and are very, very tasty. Is there a lot of back fat and marbling? Sure, but I render the lard, and like you said, marbling is flavor...win/win.


----------



## PasturedPork (Jan 22, 2014)

Usually I associate big pigs with older pigs, maybe this is what the guy is thinking?

I ate a 400lb sow once that was fine although I don't love too much fat.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

That guy is totally wrong and doesn't know what he's talking about.
320 lbs is not particularly big.
I butcher pigs in that size range regularly. Fabulous meat.
Fact is, no pig is ever too big to butcher.
How much fat a pig will have depends primarily on how much calories you give it.
A big pig is not necessarily fat. In fact, our pigs are pastured so they're on a low calorie diet and they never get fat.
Largest pig I've ever butchered was up around 1,400 lbs - delicious.

320 lbs is in the golden range.

-Walter


----------



## cooper101 (Sep 13, 2010)

To answer your last question, there really isn't an ideal weight. There isn't really a "done" size. Maybe different fat amounts, cuts are bigger or smaller, but it just depends on your desires. There is a point where they convert feed differently, so economics play into ideal butcher size.

And I agree that size is about perfect. "Old time farmer" sometimes doesn't mean expert farmer.


----------



## Wanda (Dec 19, 2002)

Anyone that is old enough to have butchered in the 50's will probably agree with the fat part. It was amazing that there was as much lard on that 190-210 lb. butcher. With the meat to fat ratio now, I have a hard time making sausage without using all of the fresh side or jowl.:shocked:


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

kaniacarpentry said:


> First time raising pigs and taking them to the butcher tomorrow. One is pure berkshire other two are berk x spot. They are are about 320 lbs a pice now. I was just talking to an old time farmer down the road who said the pigs are a little to large to butcher and the meat will be a little tough and really fatty. The pigs were raised on about half pasture and half grain, plus about 30 lbs of lettuce per week ( buddy owns a restaraunt). In my opinion fat = flavor, but I'd like to hear some opinions. Hoping I didn't screw myself. What is the IDEAL butcher weight for pigs?
> Thanks!


Should be very good pork. A little under weight but it will do. 

Best,
Gerold.


----------



## rachelanne05 (Sep 13, 2014)

Should be fine I just had one go in that was 314 hanging I don't really know what he was live. They people that bought the meat say it is fabulous. My uncle just brought his pig in and it was 400 something hanging weight and it wasn't too big to butcher &#128521;


----------



## FarmerIvan (Dec 30, 2013)

So is like a 6 month old 200 or so feeder pig small? Why is it that people say you want em around 200 pounds or so?


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Todays consumer has been told that 230-240 lb pig is the ideal weight and fat content. Pigs have been bred for that size. Growers make more money at that weight.

I really like the smaller pigs. Todays commercial pigs are too fat for me. I like 180 and not really fattened for slaughter. We like loin roast, loin chops, bacon and sausage. Pit cooked are even smaller. No lard here. Big lean hogs make great bacon and hams. My best are 180 and finished on acorns, very little fat....James


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

The markets have gotten used to a particular size pork chop and there is a decline in the ratio of gain to feed as typical farm type pigs pass about six months and about 250 lbs or so. These factors relate.

Personally, I like pigs a lot bigger. So do a lot of the chefs we sell to. So it depends a bit on your market.


----------



## FarmerIvan (Dec 30, 2013)

It's not a bad thing to feed em a lot and have em weigh a big amount as long as they are free ranging and walking around right?


----------



## ErikaMay (Feb 28, 2013)

Wanda makes a good point: today's pigs are much leaner genetically than what the old farmer may remember. I butchered a 450 lb sow and she was fattier....but stronger flavored and chops so big i can get 3 servings out of them. 

Ivan: there is an upside and a down side to feeding bigger and letting the walk around. feed to gain ratio goes down as they get bigger, and letting them walk around "wastes" energy that could be put to growing. However, I had some pigs i kept in a smaller pen and their back fat was thick and they were flabby. One went to 4-h show and got kicked out of the auction because he was "too fat and would only hang at 50%" well, he weighed 299 and hung at 202 which is a 67% hang. even flabby pigs are not as fatty as they once were. 
Once I moved the other onto pasture he lost that fat in a week (there may have been some hazing from the other pigs that helped with that) and began to build firmer muscle. Ended up a 300 lb pig hanging at 206. same ratio but it was a nice looking carcass.

pluses and minuses to everything.


----------



## DeRock (Feb 22, 2011)

highlands said:


> Largest pig I've ever butchered was up around 1,400 lbs - delicious.


Hogzilla


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

Butchered 675 lb.live weight hog today. Fresh liver tonight.  This is a pasture plus corn fed hog. This hog looks like the ones we butchered back when i was a kid. Fat +Fat.

Fresh liver the same day you butcher is great. Does't taste or have smell of store liver. 

This hog had tons of back fat and nice white fat on the inside. Been awhile since i have seen a pig with so much beautiful fat. Just like the old days on the farm.


----------



## rmrc (Aug 20, 2009)

The best pork we ever sent to freezer camp was a 600+lb. sow. The feed vs. meat ratio wasn't good but the pork was excellent.


----------

